# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics >  Laptop recommendations

## shakalaka

Didn't want to derail the Apple thread but as some of you may have read it on there, my MacBook Pro of 3 years just decided to die the other day. 

Apple says it would be $850 to fix as they need to replace the logic board. Was going to just buy a new MacBook Air or Pro until I got to thinking. I am kinda annoyed with Apple for this whole stupid fiasco due to which I'll lose all my data and I gotta pay almost the cost of a new one to get the old one working. In 3 years that thing was used very little and still shows as brand new. 

Also since I have to currently carry two devices the Mac and Durface Pro 7 for work, I am thinking of just getting a nicer Windows laptop instead and then I can get rid of my Surface Pro 7 as it's more or less new and I got it for work. I have other iMacs at home so that's fine too. 

Leaning towards purchasing a Samsung Galaxy Flex as a one device to keep. Does anyone have an any experience with those? For that price range of $2K, is there anything else that's better out there? I do light computing, nothing crazy like hard-core games, video or photo editing etc.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

The Apple M1 chips are savage enough to park on top of anything you toss at it.

----------


## rage2

As much as you’re annoyed with the situation, 3 months ago prior to M1 I would’ve steered you to an XPS13. But I can’t. The M1 is that much of a game changer. I’m using the m1 air like a laptop. Unplugged, with battery life left at the end of the day while blowing away the surface pro and MacBook Pro intel in speed. I don’t remember the last time being able to use a laptop like a laptop, unplugged, without having to look around for a power adapter at some point in the day. And it’s $1200. 

Yea it sucks you’re losing your data since you can’t even remove the Hdd out of your MBP since it’s soldered in and most likely encrypted if you’re on a newer macOS, next time around make sure you have a solid backup solution.

----------


## taemo

+1 on M1, I might get the 2nd gen next year but if needed a new one, it would be my recommendation as well.

have you tried contacting a local apple repair shot to see if they can do anything?

----------


## rage2

> +1 on M1, I might get the 2nd gen next year but if needed a new one, it would be my recommendation as well.
> 
> have you tried contacting a local apple repair shot to see if they can do anything?



A logic board replacement replaces the ssd that’s soldered on. Coupled with the fact that it probably had encryption enabled, that data is as good as gone. Apple doesn’t exactly make repairs easy at all.

----------


## shakalaka

Man freaking Apple. Every time I try to leave it, it pulls me back in lol. But I am going to hold steadfast this time. Let's say Apple is not an option - what's the next best bet? I did buy the Samsung Galaxy Flex book but it won't come in for a while and I can always return it if I don't like it. In addition to being annoyed with Apple, the other factor also is that I am hoping to go down to one device as opposed to two. For work I have to have a Windows PC and that's why I got the Surface Pro 7 in the first place. With a one proper windows laptop, I can then get rid of the Surface Pro 7 and not worry about carrying two.

For speed, I am sure M1 is great and all that but honestly for a typical user that only does regular day to day tasks like word processing, internet browsing, Youtube videos and Netflix every now and then - does it really matter? The Samsung I picked is the 512Gb, 15.6" version with 16GB RAM. I am thinking I am not going to think it's slow or slower than Mac. I never had any issues with the speed on my 2016 MBP and if I got for the new MBA or MBP, I am going to get stuck with keeping the Surface Pro 7 as well.

Now for data on my old Mac, the data recovery service from US that Apple reffered me to, quoted me $700US to $2900US range to recover the data. In short: fuck that. I found this video when researching: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb19xM4egzQ and their site lead me to this product: https://store.appledollars.com/colle...2014-2015-2016

So I was thinking of giving that a shot as DIY since the MBP is dead anyway, I don't care if it gets further fucked up. If I can recover data and delete it from there, I can sell the thing for parts, otherwise I will have to hold on to it in perpetuity so as to not risk leaking all my data.

----------


## taemo

> A logic board replacement replaces the ssd that’s soldered on. Coupled with the fact that it probably had encryption enabled, that data is as good as gone. Apple doesn’t exactly make repairs easy at all.



ah yes, totally forgot that mid 2015 everything is soldered on now, bummer.

----------


## rage2

> Man freaking Apple. Every time I try to leave it, it pulls me back in lol. But I am going to hold steadfast this time. Let's say Apple is not an option - what's the next best bet? I did buy the Samsung Galaxy Flex book but it won't come in for a while and I can always return it if I don't like it. In addition to being annoyed with Apple, the other factor also is that I am hoping to go down to one device as opposed to two. For work I have to have a Windows PC and that's why I got the Surface Pro 7 in the first place. With a one proper windows laptop, I can then get rid of the Surface Pro 7 and not worry about carrying two.
> 
> For speed, I am sure M1 is great and all that but honestly for a typical user that only does regular day to day tasks like word processing, internet browsing, Youtube videos and Netflix every now and then - does it really matter? The Samsung I picked is the 512Gb, 15.6" version with 16GB RAM. I am thinking I am not going to think it's slow or slower than Mac. I never had any issues with the speed on my 2016 MBP and if I got for the new MBA or MBP, I am going to get stuck with keeping the Surface Pro 7 as well.
> 
> Now for data on my old Mac, the data recovery service from US that Apple reffered me to, quoted me $700US to $2900US range to recover the data. In short: fuck that. I found this video when researching: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb19xM4egzQ and their site lead me to this product: https://store.appledollars.com/colle...2014-2015-2016
> 
> So I was thinking of giving that a shot as DIY since the MBP is dead anyway, I don't care if it gets further fucked up. If I can recover data and delete it from there, I can sell the thing for parts, otherwise I will have to hold on to it in perpetuity so as to not risk leaking all my data.



If Apple is out of the question, XPS13 is by far the best windows laptop I’ve used. Even better than the surface book. 

Does M1 make a difference in day to day? Absolutely. Web browsing is a lot faster. I have a couple of web apps where I used to have to wait as it renders a table of options. It’s instant on the M1. All the client side processing stuff to make a web page work is just faster. Word processing, probably nothing significant there, google sheets, excel, with large sheets and pivots and graphs fly on the M1. Huge difference there. So ya, in my day to day, it’s a big difference. 

Finally on data recovery, do you remember if you enabled encryption? What OS were you on? Your only real hope is if encryption was disabled, otherwise you’re going to spend a lot of money on recovery with firms that can extract the keys, or diagnose exactly what broke on the logic board and resurrect the laptop preserving the keys on the working parts.

----------


## taemo

At this point if the data is really important on the old laptop I would just fork the $850 repair cost, wipe and resell afterwards or trade it in with Apple.

And start planning for a backup/cloud solution on his next laptop.

Your MBP is still probably worth around 1000-1200 in the used market depending on specs.

----------


## sabad66

For Windows i would +1 XPS13 or XPS15. I have the very first year of this generation of XPS13 back from 2014 and it's still going strong.

----------


## shakalaka

> If Apple is out of the question, XPS13 is by far the best windows laptop I’ve used. Even better than the surface book. 
> 
> Does M1 make a difference in day to day? Absolutely. Web browsing is a lot faster. I have a couple of web apps where I used to have to wait as it renders a table of options. It’s instant on the M1. All the client side processing stuff to make a web page work is just faster. Word processing, probably nothing significant there, google sheets, excel, with large sheets and pivots and graphs fly on the M1. Huge difference there. So ya, in my day to day, it’s a big difference. 
> 
> Finally on data recovery, do you remember if you enabled encryption? What OS were you on? Your only real hope is if encryption was disabled, otherwise you’re going to spend a lot of money on recovery with firms that can extract the keys, or diagnose exactly what broke on the logic board and resurrect the laptop preserving the keys on the working parts.



IF Apple was still an option - would you say the new MBA (basic - 8GB with 256GB HD) or MBP (basic w/ same options) is the way to go? What would best compete with Galaxy Flex with 16Gb RAM and i7 essentially? I noticed MBA is showing available at Market Mall Apple store now even though wasn't until yesterday and since I was trying to get that first - I am confused again. While it would be nice to go down to one device having using Mac for over past 10 years, it's going to be a change for sure. All my passwords, banking details etc were saved in Safari, so if I don't get another Mac, I will have to figure out a way to delete everything as I wouldn't save that on my home iMac.

On my MBP it was the latest OS Big Sur - I don't recall anything about the encryption. Spending $700US plus I am not going to do so the only option would be that DIY thing I posted.

----------


## killramos

What do you use your computer for if bouncing between windows and Mac is even a serious consideration?

Internet browsing and word?

Fwiw if you dont backup your windows computer you would still be similarly fucked. Security is getting far more intense these days.

----------


## rage2

> IF Apple was still an option - would you say the new MBA (basic - 8GB with 256GB HD) or MBP (basic w/ same options) is the way to go? What would best compete with Galaxy Flex with 16Gb RAM and i7 essentially? I noticed MBA is showing available at Market Mall Apple store now even though wasn't until yesterday and since I was trying to get that first - I am confused again. While it would be nice to go down to one device having using Mac for over past 10 years, it's going to be a change for sure. All my passwords, banking details etc were saved in Safari, so if I don't get another Mac, I will have to figure out a way to delete everything as I wouldn't save that on my home iMac.
> 
> On my MBP it was the latest OS Big Sur - I don't recall anything about the encryption. Spending $700US plus I am not going to do so the only option would be that DIY thing I posted.



After using the MBA 8gb base throughout the holidays, I wouldn't even bother with the MBP. No Touch Bar and no fan makes the MBA an even better machine than the MBP. Bonus is 30% or so cheaper.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Linus clocked the MBP at just over 20 hours of battery life while the XPS13 was something like the 12 with the MBA slightly longer but around the same time.

I would still do MBA being fanless.

----------


## rage2

> Linus clocked the MBP at just over 20 hours of battery life while the XPS13 was something like the 12 with the MBA slightly longer but around the same time.
> 
> I would still do MBA being fanless.



The battery life in reviews are always laughable. It's usually how much I can stretch battery life by doing as little as possible. Real world is nowhere close.

Example, MBP x86 was rated at something like 11 hours, while the M1 was rated at 15 hours for the Air, and 16 hours for the Pro. Throw some real world use in there (in my case, Zoom, iMovie, web apps such as Google Apps) and it'll never hit that. The impact to x86 laptops from real world usage are quite dramatic, example, I was never able to get more than 3.5 hours of battery life of my MBP x86 with running just Zoom calls, even though it's rated at 11 hours of battery life. Thats a massive drop in actual battery life. The M1's last way longer. I had a 3 hour zoom dinner with the family on the MBA M1, and after 2 hours it only dropped 20% battery. End of the dinner it dropped 27%. I could do 10 hours zoom calls if I wanted to and still have battery left. The real world use battery life drop against rated is much less on the M1's.

That's the story that's really missing on the M1's. I can do real work for an entire day, unplugged, at full speed without throttling and still have battery left at the end of the day. I have never been able to do that with any x86 laptop.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I can do real work for an entire day, unplugged, at full speed without throttling and still have battery left at the end of the day. I have never been able to do that with any x86 laptop.



Lots of X86 laptops can do this, just not the ones still running 6 year old Intel architecture.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Linus actually left all the laptops on at the same time, doing the same nothing.

----------


## shakalaka

So reading all these rave reviews on the Mac's has me double guessing my decision of ordering the Samsung Galaxy Flex. So I am thinking of canceling that and going for MacBook Air. 

Is it worth the extra $250 to upgrade the ram to 16gb or I should be fine with the basic 8GB air? 
@rage2


Nvm if I upgrade RAM then it's not available for pickup right away. So I think 8gb will have to do and for my menial tasks I imagine that'll be fine.

----------


## killramos

What do you even use the computer for?

You don’t need nearly as much ram for internet pornography as you might think.

All things said, I don’t think I could want a laptop less than I want a Samsung galaxy flex.

----------


## rage2

> Lots of X86 laptops can do this, just not the ones still running 6 year old Intel architecture.



Cool. Let me know when I can get XPS13 or Surface Laptop 13" with a non Intel processor haha.




> So reading all these rave reviews on the Mac's has me double guessing my decision of ordering the Samsung Galaxy Flex. So I am thinking of canceling that and going for MacBook Air. 
> 
> Is it worth the extra $250 to upgrade the ram to 16gb or I should be fine with the basic 8GB air? 
> @rage2
> 
> 
> Nvm if I upgrade RAM then it's not available for pickup right away. So I think 8gb will have to do and for my menial tasks I imagine that'll be fine.



For the shit I do, 8gb was surprisingly fine. For the shit you do, I can't see you needing more than 8gb.

----------


## shakalaka

Picked up the MBA earlier today from Market Mall. Went with the 8GB version and in Gold is a nice change from my last MBP in Space Grey.

Nothing to complain right now since it's brand new - just setting up all my mail/calendar accounts etc.

----------


## killramos

I didn’t realize anyone bought the gold ones aside from little girls  :ROFL!:

----------


## shakalaka

Maybe I am a little girl at heart :dunno:

----------


## killramos

I guess if it doesn’t come in all black you go all the way to gaudy and get gold

----------


## rage2

> Picked up the MBA earlier today from Market Mall. Went with the 8GB version and in Gold is a nice change from my last MBP in Space Grey.
> 
> Nothing to complain right now since it's brand new - just setting up all my mail/calendar accounts etc.






> I didn’t realize anyone bought the gold ones aside from little girls






> Maybe I am a little girl at heart






> I guess if it doesn’t come in all black you go all the way to gaudy and get gold



Don’t worry. I got your back.

----------


## killramos

Still gross

----------


## The_Rural_Juror



----------


## rage2

Team Gold M1s unite.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Cool. Let me know when I can get XPS13 or Surface Laptop 13" with a non Intel processor haha.



Some models of the surface had them but not sure about the 13". Looks like for 2021 here there are a ton more laptops using Ryzen 5000 and AMD is claiming 17.5Hr battery life while working and 20+ Hr for video/surfing. That is bonkers if it ends up being true.

XPS models were all DOA last year due to the CPU and basically every review said they would be great if not for the CPUs. Razer is making the same mistake this year, all their brand new gaming laptops still 10th gen Intel despite using the 3000 series GPUs  :crazy nut:  I wonder how much Intel is paying them lol.

If you want the most power you can possibly get in a 13" this is probably your best bet: https://rog.asus.com/us/laptops/rog-...ow-x13-series/

----------


## cyra1ax

> Some models of the surface had them but not sure about the 13". Looks like for 2021 here there are a ton more laptops using Ryzen 5000 and AMD is claiming 17.5Hr battery life while working and 20+ Hr for video/surfing. That is bonkers if it ends up being true.
> 
> XPS models were all DOA last year due to the CPU and basically every review said they would be great if not for the CPUs. Razer is making the same mistake this year, all their brand new gaming laptops still 10th gen Intel despite using the 3000 series GPUs  I wonder how much Intel is paying them lol.
> 
> If you want the most power you can possibly get in a 13" this is probably your best bet: https://rog.asus.com/us/laptops/rog-...ow-x13-series/



Was set on getting a 2021 G14, but that Flow X13 might just be the way to go for me....

----------


## rage2

That Flow X13 is $3k USD. And you have to haul around a 2.5lb power adapter that also acts as an eGPU.

Great for gamers I guess.

----------


## killramos

Power adapter EGPU is actually brilliant.

----------


## cyra1ax

> That Flow X13 is $3k USD. And you have to haul around a 2.5lb power adapter that also acts as an eGPU.
> 
> Great for gamers I guess.



Unless I read it wrong, the eGPU dock is optional.
Machine comes with a GTX1650 inside, with the 3080 in the eGPU dock.

----------


## rage2

> Unless I read it wrong, the eGPU dock is optional.
> Machine comes with a GTX1650 inside, with the 3080 in the eGPU dock.



We'll know when it comes out. All the CES reports says it's a bundle. Maybe they'll separate it later?

----------


## killramos

Presumably nothing is stopping you from using a generic USB C PD adapter when you don’t want the eGPU?

----------


## rage2

> Presumably nothing is stopping you from using a generic USB C PD adapter when you don’t want the eGPU?



Probably. I’m just saying that it’s launching with both together. For 3k usd.

----------


## killramos

> Probably. I’m just saying that it’s launching with both together. For 3k usd.



Right around daddy MacBook Pro pricing then

----------


## rage2

> Right around daddy MacBook Pro pricing then



That's the point. Today, the MacBook Pro Jr M1 does everything for 1/2 the price. MacBook Air at 1/3 the price.

The daddy MacBook Pro is a terrible buy today unless you absolutely need x86. For the rest of us non developer plebs, it makes no sense.

But I guess this is about shakalaka. Maybe he needs all that GPU for his word docs haha. 
@shakalaka
 how's the cheapest laptop Apple sells doing for you so far?

----------


## killramos

Shaks laptop needs are a glorified pad of paper.

----------


## shakalaka

Haha. Basically. I am pretty happy with my Air so far. The limited amount of use it gets, it does everything quite well. Battery lasts forever, which is awesome. Don't know yet how it'll do over time and I hope it's good but at least for the time being I can't really complain. Though what's shitty is that you buy the 'latest' version now and two months later they announce something newer but I guess that's just how the tech world works.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> That Flow X13 is $3k USD. And you have to haul around a 2.5lb power adapter that also acts as an eGPU.
> 
> Great for gamers I guess.



You shouldn't have to haul anything around unless you want to - it has a built in GTX1650 which is likely plenty for most users and you aren't forced to buy the external RTX3080. I'm sure they will try to steer people into buying the bundle but the eGPU was launched as an optional accessory. Initially it is shipping only as a bundle and later you will be able to buy the two separately. Asus said the eGPU will cost about as much as the laptop, so that gives you a rough idea of separate pricing. The 2021 G14 isn't much larger and can be configured with a 3070 for those who may want more GPU horsepower without anything extra. Pricing should be same as last year so roughly $2K.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buddies kid's school recommending Microsoft Surface laptop for the kids for the upcoming school year. He's not very technical, so best if the kid ends up with same hardware as the rest of the class. 
256gb storage, 8gb ram, i5 or higher processor, touchscreen. 
for a middle schooler, probably the version that's a "real" laptop is better than the pro tablet style, right? Would be nice if it's in stock to pick up this week in Cowtown. Suggestions or advice?

----------


## killramos

I would personally choose something other than a surface device. They are overpriced, with a focus on premium aesthetics over anything else.

That’s coming from someone who has had 3.

That aside. Yea I think getting the laptop one is the right move. The whole kickstand thing can get annoying with time unless the kid is dead set on using it for note taking ( pen and keyboard are optional extras btw ).

Also I wouldn’t bother with an i5 for a kids laptop, you don’t want them able to play games on it at school.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This is for a fancy private school, so they may do more media editing or something that requires the specs of an i5. I have no idea. I thought the touchscreen requirement was a little weird.

----------


## suntan

Laptop is better. Chromebooks are amazing for battery life but the Google suite still sucks balls.

I got one like this for my wife and daughter (i5s though):

https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX00112491

----------


## Xtrema

> This is for a fancy private school, so they may do more media editing or something that requires the specs of an i5. I have no idea. I thought the touchscreen requirement was a little weird.



So how much exclusion if kid shows up with a THICC ASUS or Acer?

You can definitely get that spec for under 1K or have a discrete GPU for the price of a Surface Laptop. But they won't look as slick.

----------


## ExtraSlow

seem like this is the right "not Surface" laptop, and available and in stock locally. 
https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX00116201

----------


## suntan

That would work great. Also uses USB-C for charging so easy to get additional chargers.

----------


## dezmarez

Bumping Thread

Family laptop is toast and looking to get something new. Wife just picked up an older MacBook Air for a couple hundred bucks.
Now I'm looking for myself that isn't Apple. I use Lenovo ThinkPad for work, and don't like the idea of switching back and forth between work and personal.

Ya'll still recommend the xps13? I don't anticipate doing anything crazy on it.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!

----------


## ExtraSlow

What's your use? Mostly just at home or much travel? Any gaming? I like Lenovo generally, but there's lots of options. If it's just for web stuff a Chromebook can be amazing value.

----------


## dezmarez

Ya just for home use, not much travel, no gaming.
Use it for the kids to do schooling, Microsoft office, nothing crazy at all haha

----------


## msommers

Colour accuracy nerds may I have your attention! I'm looking for a laptop with a superb screen which I can use for tethering in studio and on sites. I would like something 16" or 17", preferably with a numpad but not a deal breaker. Dedicated graphics card would be nice for gaming while working out of town. Often the Adobe RGB % isn't listed, rather annoying...

----------


## mazdavirgin

> Ya just for home use, not much travel, no gaming.
> Use it for the kids to do schooling, Microsoft office, nothing crazy at all haha



https://www.dell.com/en-ca/shop/dell...511_sb_h6013pe

Hard to beat this thing at the price point.

----------


## killramos

> Colour accuracy nerds may I have your attention! I'm looking for a laptop with a superb screen which I can use for tethering in studio and on sites. I would like something 16" or 17", preferably with a numpad but not a deal breaker. Dedicated graphics card would be nice for gaming while working out of town. Often the Adobe RGB % isn't listed, rather annoying...



XPS17 maybe? I think dell has some optionality around screen panel choice?

----------


## Mogg

Bumping this up again. 

Anyone seen any good Black Friday or Cyber Monday deals yet?

I'm looking for a new every day laptop. I travel for work so it needs to be somewhat light and portable, but still want a 15" screen. I will use it for common web browsing, light coding, and movie watching. Looking to spend ~$1000 but if there is a great deal, up to $2K would be okay.

----------


## killramos

MSI Stealth in 15” would be a good laptop for you.

I’m not going to shop for one for you though.

----------


## Mogg

> MSI Stealth in 15” would be a good laptop for you.
> 
> I’m not going to shop for one for you though.



Thanks for the recommendation! Can you elaborate on why you would suggest this laptop? 

After doing some research its looking like I will have to spend more than $1K to get a noticeable upgrade from my current machine. Can anyone confirm this? I have outlined a couple machines in comparison to my current setup below. 

*MSI Stealth 15M A11SDK-088CA*
Price: $1700 (memory express - haven't shopped around too much) 
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-1185G7, 1.2GHz Quad-core processor w/ 4.8GHz Max Turbo
Memory: 16GB DDR4 RAM
HD:512GB NVMe PCIe SSD
Display: 15.6" Full HD (1920 x 1080) IPS-level 144Hz Thin bezel display panel
GPU: NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1660 Ti (Max-Q) graphics

*Dell XPS 15* 
Price: $1899 , normal: $2449
CPU: 11th Generation Intel® Core™ i7-11800H
Memory: 16 GB, 2 x 8 GB, DDR4, 3200 MHz, dual-channel
HD:512 GB, M.2, PCIe NVMe, SSD
Display: 15.6" FHD+ (1920 x 1200) InfinityEdge Non-Touch Anti-Glare 500-Nit Displa
GPU: NVIDIA® GeForce RTX™ 3050, 4 GB GDDR6, 45 W

*Dell Inspiron 15* 
Price: $899 , normal: $1130 -> only option I see that fits original budget.... will i see much change from setup below?
CPU: AMD Ryzen™ 7 5700U 8-core/16-thread Mobile Processor with Radeon™ Graphics
Memory: 16 GB, 2 x 8 GB, DDR4, 3200 MHz, dual-channel
HD:512 GB, M.2, PCIe NVMe, SSD
Display: 15.6-inch FHD (1920 x 1080) Anti-Glare LED Backlight Touch Narrow Border WVA Display
GPU:AMD Radeon™ Graphics with shared graphics memory


*Current Laptop - Asus S56C + upgrades*
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz 1.70 GHz
Memory:12 gb
HD: 256 SSD
Display: Chi Mei N156B6-L0D 15.6″ TFT LED 
GPU: Intel HD Graphics 4000

----------


## Xtrema

> Colour accuracy nerds may I have your attention! I'm looking for a laptop with a superb screen which I can use for tethering in studio and on sites. I would like something 16" or 17", preferably with a numpad but not a deal breaker. Dedicated graphics card would be nice for gaming while working out of town. Often the Adobe RGB % isn't listed, rather annoying...



Isn't MBP the answer if you are not a student or something?  :Big Grin: 

No idea on panel accuracy of this Lenovo but it fits all your other criteria for $1400.

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/leno...272/#p35263300

Here's a review of the screen
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo....560656.0.html




> Thanks for the recommendation! Can you elaborate on why you would suggest this laptop? 
> 
> After doing some research its looking like I will have to spend more than $1K to get a noticeable upgrade from my current machine. Can anyone confirm this? I have outlined a couple machines in comparison to my current setup below. 
> 
> *Dell Inspiron 15* 
> Price: $899 , normal: $1130 -> only option I see that fits original budget.... will i see much change from setup below?
> CPU: AMD Ryzen™ 7 5700U 8-core/16-thread Mobile Processor with Radeon™ Graphics
> Memory: 16 GB, 2 x 8 GB, DDR4, 3200 MHz, dual-channel
> HD:512 GB, M.2, PCIe NVMe, SSD
> ...




Past years, you may be able to get a discrete GPU at roughly $1K price point but not this year. This is as good as it gets around $1K. And you ain't gaming anyway but if you do, that onboard GPU can handle some light load.

----------


## Xtrema

> *Dell Inspiron 15* 
> Price: $899 , normal: $1130 -> only option I see that fits original budget.... will i see much change from setup below?
> CPU: AMD Ryzen™ 7 5700U 8-core/16-thread Mobile Processor with Radeon™ Graphics
> Memory: 16 GB, 2 x 8 GB, DDR4, 3200 MHz, dual-channel
> HD:512 GB, M.2, PCIe NVMe, SSD
> Display: 15.6-inch FHD (1920 x 1080) Anti-Glare LED Backlight Touch Narrow Border WVA Display
> GPU:AMD Radeon™ Graphics with shared graphics memory




https://www.ebay.ca/itm/334204645638 

Pretty much the same spec laptop from Lenovo for $730 after 20% off coupon LENOVOFLASH21

----------


## Tik-Tok

Anyone find any good deals for a lower end gaming laptop? Was considering this one.

----------


## mazdavirgin

> Anyone find any good deals for a lower end gaming laptop? Was considering this one.
> 
> Attachment 102998



Not enough ram and the graphics card is sorta crap but price isn't terrible with the GPU shortages.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Wife needs a new laptop. Hoping to keep it under $800. Anything you'd recommend? Currently considering this:

https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX00123976

Intel® EVO NUC M15 BRC510EAUXBC1 Laptop

Windows® 11 Home, 64 bit
Intel® Core™ i5-1240P 3.3GHz 12 Core Processor w/ 4 Performance and 8 Efficiency Cores, 16 Threads, 4.4GHz Turbo, 12MB Smart Cache, Intel 7
16GB LPDDR5-5200 RAM + 512GB NVMe M.2 PCIe SSD
15.6 inch Full HD (1,920 x 1,080) IPS Display
CPU Integrated Intel® Iris® Xe Integrated 3D Graphics
80 Key LED Backlit Membrane Keyboard
2x Combo Thunderbolt™ 4 / USB Type-C ports
2x USB 3.2 Gen2 Type-A Ports
WIFI: Intel® Wi-Fi 6E AX211 802.11ax + Bluetooth® V5.2
Powerful 73Whr 4-Cell Lithium Polymer Battery
65W External AC Power Adapter

----------


## msommers

Just buy that one

----------


## The_Penguin

> Wife needs a new laptop. Hoping to keep it under $800. Anything you'd recommend? Currently considering this:
> 
> https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX00123976



That actually looks pretty good, especially at that price.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Yep. Bought it. Looks pretty good so far

----------

